# Sprache zu Text Programm



## Micha-Stylez (31. Januar 2009)

Hi ,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm das Sprache in Text umwandeln kann ! Google schon eine ganze Zeit aber ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden !
Bitte helft mir !

Mfg Micha


----------



## NoCo (31. Januar 2009)

Eins der besten Programme überhaupt ist Dragon NaturallySpeaking.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (31. Januar 2009)

Ist nur ein wenig teuer ^^ 
Gibts das keine Freeware Lösung ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Ein Mini-Programm was die in Windows eingebaute Engine benutzt:
Text2Speech Speech Synthesis application by Adam Berent


----------



## DerSitzRiese (31. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Mini-Programm was die in Windows eingebaute Engine benutzt:
> Text2Speech Speech Synthesis application by Adam Berent




Ich glaube er bräuchte Speech2Text. Also genau umgedreht.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Ups, stimmt ja.


----------



## Philster91 (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn du Vista hast, kannst du auch in das Suchfeld "Windows-Spracherkennung" eingeben und das erscheinende Programm nutzen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Februar 2009)

Philster91 schrieb:


> Wenn du Vista hast, kannst du auch in das Suchfeld "Windows-Spracherkennung" eingeben und das erscheinende Programm nutzen.




Das dient doch aber nur dazu das ich mit Sprachbefehlen Programme oder andere Anwendungen starten kann oder hab ich da irgendwas verpasst ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

Wenn du das entsprechende Office-Paket dazu hast kannst du damit auch(versuchen zu) schreiben.


----------



## Philster91 (1. Februar 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> oder hab ich da irgendwas verpasst ?


Ja .


----------



## mikegerner82 (20. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt einige Programme in dem Bereich, leider auch viele mit minderwertigen Ergebnissen. NoCo hat dir eigentlich schon die bisher beste Lösung genannt und zwar kann ich dir Dragon Naturally Speaking auch empfehlen. Auf Sprache zu Text - So schreibt es sich schneller! habe ich mich etwas ausführlicher mit dem Thema beschäftigt, weil mein Vater nach einer Lösung gefragt hat und da schnell was brauchbares her musste. Scheinbar gibt es immer mehr Leute, welche die Vorteile einer Spracherkennungssoftware nutzen möchten (letztens hat mich ein Anwalt gefragt und da eignet sich Dragon besonders). Falls du Mac Nutzer bist, kann ich dir aber auch die interne Spracherkennungsfunktion empfehlen. Die basiert übrigens auf der Software von Dragon. Natürlich ist der Umfang abgespeckt aber wenn du eine E-Mail schreiben willst oder so, dann geht das damit super. Ob Windows 8 mittlerweile auch eine Spracherkennung zur Verfügung stellt, um Sprache zu Text zu verwandeln, kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.


----------

